# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  SpaceS Workbook

## SpaceS

Hello,

My name is Sebastian and I am a 27 yr old nurse student. I started lucid dreaming reading Carlos Castanedas books when I got into my teens but I only had 3 LD's during those years. 
It wasn't until I got my hands on Stephen LaBerge's book on LD that I tried, with success, MILD and also WILD.

The last year I have been having mostly spontaneous LD's and I have used WBTB with some success but I havn't recently because I fear it might screw too much with my sleeping. I have been keeping a dream journal for a year or so and _mostly_ I can remember 2-3 dreams per night. Lately I have had less dream recall and would very much appreciate and tips on how to improve it and keep it up (besides just the dream journal).


The technique I use is Senes induced lucid dreaming (SSILD) and it has been the most succesful so far.
I do not become lucid consistently but rather "randomly". This is maybe due to my lack of effort. I can't be arsed, usually, to do WBTB. Maybe I should get into it again?
Right now I'm stuck at becoming lucid during morning hours, doing RC and then the dream fades into darkness and I feel like I'm back in my body and the dream usually changes into non-lucid dreaming. The way I have tried to fix it is to look at my hand, rub my hand, look at my body. I can't say they help very much.

Anyways... I want to lucid dream because I am interested in learning about the mind and what is possible in the "dream world".

I have had 30-ish lucid dreams where most only last for seconds. I have tried flying and sex so far, but shortly of course.
PS. I usually have lucid dreams in my childhood-home for some reason. DS.

My goals: 
Short term: Have more lucid dreams and more importantly, have longer lucid dreams (maybe 5 minutes at first?)

Cool stuff I would like to try: Creating shapes and things from thin air! Be a magician. Also, I would like to fly over mountains and rainforests and be able to land and explore!

Long term: Use lucid dreaming in connection to my spiritual path.

Thats all for now I think. Let me know if I missed something and again, thanks alot for this, I am very grateful for this opportunity!

----------


## SpaceS

Oh, I had a LD the other day so I might start with posting it.

Date: 9/3
Time: Seconds
Scene: Became lucid in a forest and looked at my hands. I decided not to count the fingers but to just watch them, and I felt the dream stabilize doing this. Then I looked at the forest for one second and then back to my hands. At this point everything went black and I could feel my body in bed and I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey SpaceS, welcome to the Advanced Class! And congrats on your most recent lucid  :smiley:

----------


## SpaceS

Hey there! Thanks for the support!

PS. Love the podcasts by the way

----------


## SpaceS

Date: 15/3
Time: Lucid for maybe 10 sec
Method: Short WBTB and SSILD (+WILD?)
Scene: 
After doing my SSILD cycles I went back to sleep. I then woke up later again and I think I did a WILD cause I remember lying in bed waiting, and then I was in a dream.
In this dream I seemed to hover just under the ceiling of the room and I got the idea to rub my hands, legs and try to stabilize the dream. I remember looking at my feet and thats when the scene went black. 
After this I got non-lucid and I remember something like 4 dreams after that which had an aura of being on the werge of lucid. For example, I looked out the window from and apartment where I attended a party, and the world outside the windows were spinning (I had some beers last night  ::cheers:: ), this was strange and I almost did a RC. 
I think me forgetting to do a RC initially caused me to loose lucidity this time.
I got lucid a short while in a later dream but again I didn't RC.

Oh, one very odd thing happened towards the end of the night. I dreamt Giz Edwards were commenting on my lucid dream and looking puzzled when I told him I had hovered just beneath the ceiling of the room. Maybe he gave me some advice but I can't remember. :Cheeky: 

I have not set any specific goal other than stabilizing in the dream at the moment, but I notice that what I refer to as "going black" doesn't always mean I wake up, but rather I have a FA or just get back to non-lucid dreaming. I am at this point just focusing on getting lucid as much as possible.

----------


## SpaceS

Date: 19/3
Duration: 3 minutes
Method: WBTB (3 hours, couldn't get back to sleep) and SSILD
Scene:
I woke up at 4:30, went to toilet and did SSILD. Couldn't fall asleep for a few hours but was comfortable.
After having a few regular dreams I wake up again in my room. I have the feeling it was a FA so I did nose-block and confirmed I was dreaming. When I felt confident I got out of bed, and was kind of unstable on my feet. I tried to open my eyes and they were very heavy but with some effort I get them open... 

I am in my room, beside my bed. I again rub my hands together and look at them, and with some effort I am able to say 
"this is a stable dream", "I will have a long and stable lucid dream".
Starting to move I look around my room and I notice the walls are all covered with letters which form unreadable words (yea I have a test in school on friday)
I start rubbing my hands together and use verbal commands again. I get out of my room into the hall and go into my room mates room. It is empty. 
I turn around and go into my other room mates room and it is also empty.

Its sure getting exiting at this point... :SleepMeditate2: 

The dream fades and I wake up in my bed. Another FA. I tried the same methods as before, but upon opening my eyes I actually wake up.

Reflection:
This is the longest LD I've had in quite a while. It wasn't very interesting to read, I'm sure, but the level of clarity and stability was so awesome! It also confirmed to me the technique is worth praticing.
I hope I'm on a streak and maybe next time I will go outdoors!

SpaceS Out

----------


## Sensei

Good job on the dream. Longer is great! Working with your dream is a very good thing to write down, make sure you put down your emotions as well so that you are able to look back at it.  :smiley: 

The first lesson is up! Go check it out. Make sure to post an update once a week (required) and I would love it if you keep posting every lucid you get here. Hope you have fun with the class! 

Random side note:
Gotta catch those FAs when you are practicing SSILD.

----------


## SpaceS

Here's am update on my dreaming.

Last week I have struggled with my sleep cycle and with the holidays this past few days and eating/drinking I haven't had the energy to do my SSILD cycles.
This coming week I will try to make an extra effort to become lucid every night!

On a side note, my dream recall has been really good and very vivid dreams also, so I am feeling positive to walk through some walls to talk to demons  ::evil::

----------


## SpaceS

Hello, been a while. I have one LD to report.

Date: 1/4
Duration: 3-4 min
Method: DILD
Scene:
I was dreaming and the feeling was that of sexuality. I knew I shouldn't indulge too much in the sexual aspect and realizing I am dreaming I look at my hands. Rub them and also feel the rest of my dream body. I affirm myself this will be a long and stable LD. 
I remember the task to pass through a wall. More sexual elements pop up which I do not reject but at the same time keep short.
Continuing my task I see a door leading down to a basement. It feels scary to throw myself down there so instead I try to pass through one of those old, thick TVs and the result is that i lightly "bouche" on the core of the TV and am not able to pass through it. I wake up.

Lately I ave not been getting many LDs because of circumstances really. I will try to improve and have more LDs!

----------


## Sensei

Gotta keep trying man! Sounds like a pretty good lucid. Gotta get really motivated. Check my encouragement thread.

----------


## SpaceS

Date: 12/4
Duration: 3-4 mins
Method: DILD (remember waking in the morning and intending to do SSILD but falling asleep)
Scene:
I was having some ordinary dreams and actually two girls wanted to ask me out on a date the same night (!), that led to the feeling that something was wrong  ::lol:: 
I just got the feeling I was dreaming and there was no "visual" dream, only this feeling. I felt a bit frustrated because I thought I was going to wake up any moment so I started to visualize something but it didn't really work out. I then decided to open my eyes, and I was in my room in my mothers house (where I was sleeping because of weekend visit). I did a RC, blocking my nose and after a few sec I knew I was in a dream.

I thought I should try to do the tasks from the first week because my LD-count has been almost 0 this last weeks. First I decided to throw myself out the window from the second floor of the house. I got a little exited but reminded myself to stay calm and not solidify the window. 
I passed through the window with no feeling of there being one there at all and I flew a short circle in the garden and to get to to the ground I thought about paragliding and leaning to my side to ascend easily. I find it hard to control my flying in dreams and normally I just "float around" with little control. Anyways...

Once on the ground I decided to do another task and tried to fall backwards. I had no doubt I was dreaming and it wasn't scary at all. I just fell through the ground like one would fall into whipped cream. It was totally wonderful. I was kind of making a tunnel in the ground and it was so soft and cozy!

Back on the ground I looked around and it was night/dusk and everything had this dreamy glow and extreme contrasts. It was truly beautiful and a man appeared next to me and we were talking about something. And I thought I would try to find a dream guide or "power animal" like the shamans have  ::D: 

Calling out loudly "I would like to find my power animal" several times, there was a blue, upside-down saucer flying next to my head and I shooed it away. Next thing I know, my dog Loke comes running up the drive way and we greet each other with much joy. I realize this is a common scene from calling him many times in "this" garden and he is most likely not a "power animal" or anything (maybe to some extent), but since my dog moved away from me last summer and I have't seen him since, he appears in my dreams a lot (good dream sign?)

I wake up.

Reflection:

I did 3 RC during the dream, rubbed my hands and affirmed I would have a long and stable dream. I think the reason I got lucid was from drinking a couple glasses of wine last night and the rebound effect got me more or less spontaneously lucid. 

I noticed that when I am dreaming, sometimes, I have no visuals but its just blackness and I am sort of "in my head". This situation often lead to a LD but I can imagine I miss a lot of these occasions because of lack of awareness. My main goal now is to try to get to bed earlier, drink more wine and also get more LDs!

Puh, long one this time, but its my comeback from mental fog last few weeks.

----------


## SpaceS

Date: 13/4
Duration: ???
Method: SSILD
Scene:
I had 3 LDs on a row, catching FAs. Sadly, I could not write them down.

I finished the last task of week 1, which was to talk to a demon. I had to transform a DC into one since I never have demons in my dreams.

Note-to-self:
I need to get to bed earlier.

----------


## Sensei

Good job on the task! Keep moving forward. I would recommend having LD like a XP mindset. The more you have the better you are at inducing. So anytime you have an LD you increase the frequency. 8 in the last month is pretty good, you should be able to get more in the next though since you have more experience! That will give you some more chances for tasks! Good luck with the week 2 tasks, there are some fun stuff in there. If you want to get really creative with them, feel free. We are giving you a very "small" goal, so there a million ways to complete each of them, and you are in your most creative mindset when you do it!

I am really rambling. Don't forget to write down the dream you completed the goal in, preferably all 3.  :smiley:  If you have any questions ask!

----------


## SpaceS

Oh, I can't remember actually. I found that I often have LDs after a night of somewhat heavy drinking, but the downside seems to be that my dreams are harder to remember and I generally have more hazy dreams.
I like to use the REM-rebound-effect that alcohol gives but maybe its not optimal. Is there any other options to use this trick? I heard something about melatonin but that is not avaliable to buy without a prescription in Sweden. 
Of course, just doing SSILD gives a good chance to get lucid but lately I haven't been waking up during the night naturally like I usually do. Maybe its due to alot of stuff happening in waking life and me recently moving to a new place. Oh well. Now its me rambling  :smiley:

----------


## SpaceS

I have had one LD this week which I couldn't remember because I have been exhausted from going from the school chair to full time working on my feet. On top of that got sick this weekend. I feel my LDs are down because I don't wanna lose sleep to do WBTB and SSILD. Really I think its kinda silly because it only takes like 10 minutes and I fall back asleep easily usually. I have to get the right mind-set again!

----------


## Sensei

Get lucid and get these done. We should be putting up the next part (dream control) in a bit. No one has finished all the tasks yet though. Good luck. Keep up the good work.

----------


## SpaceS

Hey Brandon, thanks for you support!

Date: 28/4 -13
Duration: Long (maybe 5 mins?)
Method: Only 1 rep of SSILD
Scene:
I am having some ordinary dreams where I fear to enter the sea. There is a fear of going in the water. Also I dream of my dog whom I have to leave home alone to go away and do something. It bothers me a little.

The lucid starts spontaneously and I comfirm by doing the nose-block RC. I decide that since I am dreaming I should yell as hard as I can that "I am dreaming", which I do. I feel this stabilizes the dream a lot, especially since I had a moment of doubt because there was still some hesitation about being in a dream at all. I noticed I got a lot of clarity and stability.
This lucid continues being of purely sexual nature and it lasted much longer than these dreams usually do. It ended, I think, because I was thinking alot and even asking the girl if she was enjoying the sex. This of course implying that there was an actual girl having sex with me. I suspect that losing lucidity has a lot to do with giving in to the notion that what I am seeing/doing is actually real. 

Reflection: I have had a lot of lucids start after I dream of water which I try to avoid in a non-lucid. This is a sure dream sign and I would like to include in my goals for lucid dreaming to overcome my fear, in dreams, of being in water. I think it is a symbol for something else. Maybe my hidden thoughts which I don't let myself feel ordinarily. 
I really got the thirst to explore what is going on in my mind and find out who I am. What I fear and why.
The sexual dream isn't really about arousal but the subconciuos need for intimacy, I feel. I have been single for a coupe of years and I do miss being with someone, and I guess that is displayed in my dreams too. I'm not really that impressed with interpreting dreams, but if there seems to be an obvious hint I should be open to that.

After this week I will have a lot more time for LDs!

----------


## SpaceS

Dear diary,

of late I have not been having any LDs at all. Sure, I didn't dream journal like I should have. Sure, I didn't wake up every night and do the SSILD cycles. Actually I can find a lot of excuses why I haven't had much success with my dream practice lately. Anyways, I thought I should at least keep you updated on the situation. I haven't given up yet!

----------


## dutchraptor

It's okay, you have to be motivated to get through this course. If you feel like you can't keep up just notify us and you can start again at a later date  :smiley:

----------

